# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/25



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

This week;s cold front has slowed fishing a bit in the area, but the last 
couple weeks warm temps resulted in ice clearing from Devils Lake. Most all 
areas of Devils Lake are now free of ice and once again ready for boaters. 
While a few boats have been out in the Channel A area, most anglers have been 
fishing from shore. Run-off this year has been light due to the areas dry 
conditions, but anglers are still reporting fish showing up in the Mauvee 
Coulee and Channel A areas. In these areas, anglers are catching a fair 
amount of pike, but walleye fishing remains rather slow. This should change 
as temps warm up. For pike, anglers have been casting cranks such as shad 
raps and countdowns, jigs with twister tails and minnows, or using smelt or 
herring. For walleyes, anglers are using shad raps and countdowns, or jigs 
and minnows. The better areas have been near the bridges on the Mauvee, the 
railroad tracks, the Hwy 2 area, and the gates on Channel A.


----------

